# Transmitter Batteries



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Whats everyone using for transmitter batteries these days.

My nimh AA's died from sitting too long.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've been using 2250mah NiMH AAs I got from a place on-line quite awhile back in my Futaba 3PM. I'd like to try some of the Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable AAs however as it seems in the digital camera world these things last a LONG time. They are 2000mah I believe but are considered "low drain" so they have a longer shelf life when not in use unlike most NiMH cells which are usually "high drain".


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*What kind?*

What kind of radio? :dude:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

OvalmanPA said:


> I've been using 2250mah NiMH AAs I got from a place on-line quite awhile back in my Futaba 3PM. I'd like to try some of the Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable AAs however as it seems in the digital camera world these things last a LONG time. They are 2000mah I believe but are considered "low drain" so they have a longer shelf life when not in use unlike most NiMH cells which are usually "high drain".


The eneloop batteries work wonders give them a try.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

reggie's dad said:


> What kind of radio? :dude:


Futaba 3PK

I have no Lipo chargers so I hated to go that route.
Maybe I'll give Eneloops a try.

I'd tryed the nine cell route in the past but could never get the pack to 
charge evenly , probably just poor quality cells.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Another suggestion was the Energizer AA Lithiums.

Any body tried these ? They supposedly last a long time.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Tried them and love them too but the eneloop batteries are rechargeable.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Lipos*

The reason I asked was I got tired of nicads and changed to lipos for my pk a year ago and I wouldnt look back for anything, always 12.5 volts charge once a month and the transmitter feels like one with no batts. I bought an e-flite 3 cell lipo pn# ELFBO995 and an e-flite 2-3 cell balancing charger PN#EFLC3110 for about $56 retail, might seem like a lot but its foolproof and you never have to worry about batts being low again. :dude:


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I rigged up a 3-cell lipo in my M8 radio and it works like a charm. I used a thunderpower 900mah. Just had to cut a small hole in the bottom by the connection point


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

Fasthobbys1 said:


> I rigged up a 3-cell lipo in my M8 radio and it works like a charm. I used a thunderpower 900mah. Just had to cut a small hole in the bottom by the connection point


 I took out the rubber batt tray and plugged mine in then put a small piece of foam in. :dude:


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

wow i feel old school. still running rayovac NiMH in both my dx3.0 and losi 2.4ghz. run the sanyo eneloops as a 4 cell in BRPs tho, tons of punch and lasts plenty for us


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

nharkey85 said:


> wow i feel old school. still running rayovac NiMH in both my dx3.0 and losi 2.4ghz. run the sanyo eneloops as a 4 cell in BRPs tho, tons of punch and lasts plenty for us


That batt that I listed is an 800 mah pack and I took it to the open wheel last year and raced/practiced all week and never went below 11.8 volts. I'm pretty happy with that. :dude:


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*trans. batt.*

i went to a lipo in my 3pk and honestly... there is no other option! i went on ebay and got the transmitter batt. for 4.95 and paid 9.95 for shipping. i might throw a charge to it once a month and that is if i race weekley friday and saturday.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

Double AA lipos from walmart in the radio two years anad still hvae over 12 volts showing on radio started at 13. Vs with just regular double AA's it would show only 10 volts brand new


----------

